
Neatness Counts - weinzierl
https://blog.plover.com/IT/formatting.html
======
weinzierl
In line lists and especially lists embedded in sentences seem to be the norm
in law texts. I wonder if the bullet points wouldn't confuse a law trained
person as much as a movie script _not_ written in Courier allegedly confuses
movie producers.

